# iPhone camera lens



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

just curious but do any of you use the cheap iphone camera lens one can find on amazon? particularly a macro lens. i just find it a bit more convenient for quick snap shots of the tanks and wanted to ask if anyone had personal experience using one. thanks!


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

I just picked up one of the ones discussed in this thread but haven't had a chance to try it out yet:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=538753&highlight=amazon+macro+lens

EDIT: Looks like the link in the thread may be dead but here it is direct:
Amazon.com: VicTsing Magnetic Detachable Fish-Eye Lens Wide Angle Micro Lens 3-in-1 Kits Sliver for iphone 5 5C 5S 4S 4 3GS ipad mini ipad 4 3 2 Samsung Galaxy S4 S3 S2 Note 3 2 1 Sony Xperia L36h L36i HTC ONE Smartphones with flat camera: Cell Phones & Accessories


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

kman said:


> I just picked up one of the ones discussed in this thread but haven't had a chance to try it out yet:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=538753&highlight=amazon+macro+lens


I just bought the same one...waiting for it to arrive....


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

haha i was looking at that model as well but ordered a different one as i didn't want to use the sticky rings. ill post some photos up when i get mine next monday!


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

I would reccomend This for those who have a 5/5S
http://www.amazon.com/Carson-HookUpz-LensMag-Lenses-ML-515/dp/B00BP5TD66/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369834287&sr=8-1&keywords=carson+optical+lens+mag


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

^^ Very slick. Shame it won't work with a case, though, that kills it for me.


----------



## Spiffyfish (Jan 30, 2014)

Are there any that will work on a 5c?


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

You could always make your own with a disposable camera. There are a lot of videos on youtube.


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

So after reading this thread I purchased a similar lens. Here are a few pics of some of my shrimp, taken with the macro lens. 

View attachment 292001


View attachment 292033


View attachment 292025


This is one of the many babies I have in the tank.
View attachment 292017


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Someone on a guitar building site I belong to takes amazing shots, with lots of closeups of the beautiful guitars he crafts. When I commented on the quality of his pics he said they were all done on an Iphone. For the closeups he just holds a jewelers loupe in front of the lens.:icon_surp


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

I bought a 3-in-1 lens kit off Amazon for my Galaxy S3 that the lenses screw into a case that is included, works great, pictures are great too. All for $10 shipped.
There is a similar one for iPhone too.

Sent while on the go...


----------

